

Zed Shaw's own course hosting service  - neokya
http://inculcate.me/

======
mjn
This is pretty interesting, and something a lot of people in the universities
that recently partnered with Coursera have been asking: if we want to do
MOOCs, why don't we just do them? Why do we need Coursera? The complexity
doesn't seem very high, and Coursera doesn't seem to bring a lot to the table
that isn't easy to replicate.

------
kleetus_ck
Just registered, but have not yet received a confirmation email. Can't wait to
explore the service. I hope the MTA's are just queued and not something up
with the site.

